# CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride - This SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY - October 4th 2020 - Long Beach CA



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 29, 2020)

*




*
_*WOW .. It's CYCLONE COASTER bicycle ride time again !!!*_
_*
This *__*SUNDAY *__*Sunday *__*SUNDAY*__* -- OCTOBER *__*4th *__*2020 -- the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* Vintage Bicycle Ride*__* IS BACK

Same starting point*__* - PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE
Meet *__*&*__* maintain distance from one another *__*@ 9:30 am
Kickstands UP*__* @ 10:30 am SHARP
If you're late the ride will leave *__*& *__*maintain social distancing without you*_

_*Visit our website*__* www.cyclonecoaster.com *__*for details *__*&*__* directions*_

_*The *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* Vintage Bicycle Rides are a little smaller in 2020 with 60 to 100 riders joining *__*& *__*social distancing together with us - For those in the *__*CYCLONE COASTER *__*family that are not feeling well or not comfortable with being out in the new World - *__*PLEASE STAY HOME *__*& *__*we can see one another in the future*__* - The idea here is to maintain social distance *__*& *__*keep yourself safe while in public - I am confident the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* family can do this 

The *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* Vintage Bicycle Ride is a choice *__*& *__*thank you for understanding this - the ride will start from our usual spot - PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE - where *__*RIDDEN*__* not HIDDEN once again is in full force - *__*PLEASE PRACTICE SOCIAL DISTANCING*_

_*The *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* Vintage Bicycle Rides are open to happy *__*HEALTHY people*__* that are comfortable around other socially aware individuals - *__*IF YOU ARE NOT FEELING 100% *__*--*__* THEN YOU SHOULD 100% STAY HOME*__* - KEEP IN CONTACT WITH FRIENDS *__*& *__*FAMILY THROUGH YOUR PHONES *__*&*__* SOCIAL MEDIA*_

*STAY HEALTHY MY FRIENDS - **RIDDEN** not HIDDEN -** Frank*


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 30, 2020)

Is there a theme for this ride? Looks like Schwinn was the theme for the above photo.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 30, 2020)

Balloonatic said:


> Is there a theme for this ride? Looks like Schwinn was the theme for the above photo.



Not "Officially", but we chatted about a HUFFMAN Hoedown, to gather 'round @fordmike65 's amazing Roadmaster!
So bring 'em out if you have one ready to Ride!



















\









Happy gathering posted by family member @Daytonman


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Not "Officially", but we chatted about a HUFFMAN Hoedown, to gather 'round @fordmike65 's amazing Roadmaster!
> So bring 'em out if you have one ready to Ride!
> View attachment 1275665
> View attachment 1275666View attachment 1275667
> ...



Ugh....I was looking forward to this, til I realized I had already committed to a Shoebox Round-up on the same day! I thought it was on Sat, but turns out it's on Sunday. If I don't get my car done in time I'll be at the ride for sure. The round-up is in the LBC too, so I'll be sure to stop by and check it out.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 30, 2020)

Balloonatic said:


> Is there a theme for this ride? Looks like Schwinn was the theme for the above photo.




_*Well the picture was just a nice group of vintage bicycles from a ride we had last year ... So happened there were a few Aerocycles & what not that month ... Over the years I've had good & bad comments on the themed rides .. The original idea behind the "theme" was to encourage riders to bring out something that maybe no one has seen before.. maybe due to rarity or just because it was to finish off the back burner project & ride it with other bicycles of the same manufacturer .. On the other side of the theme some felt that since they do not own a bicycle that fit the "theme" ... that they were not welcome *_
*
--- THAT WAS NEVER THE CASE --- Again the "theme" was to inspire people to finish up that project or just ride that make of bicycle .. & if you didn't happen to own that make of bicycle just ride what you like to ride like every other month during the year .. So to theme or not to theme - that is the question 

Riders have shown up for the rides as a theme by calling their friends who they know that have the same make bicycles & making it happen on their own - which I encourage but I do not want to make any CYCLONE COASTER rides theme specific from me directly in the future - The only ride I like is my annual SHELBY INVASION ride which has been every CC July Sunday ride for many years except in 2020 where the 4th of July weekend was closed along the beach paths due to local government fear of covid-19 - But if you want to call people on your own & all meet up at one of the rides - Please do 
*
_*I remember that there was a Schwinn Motorbike gathering at one of our rides where there was 7 black & ivory motorbikes that all made it out & I never heard wind of it until it was seeing the bikes all at our *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* Vintage Sunday Bicycle Ride ... that's killer & keep doing that amongst each other by calling those you know to all meet up at any ride like that .. the element of surprise .. I personally like a large variety of all brand bicycles at any given ride showing the diversity of our hobby being Ridden not Hidden together  

 Keep Inspiring one another & bring whatever makes you happy @ the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* Vintage Bicycle Rides where everything is always Ridden not Hidden

Ride VINTAGE -- Frank 





*_


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2020)

Every CC Ride is a Schwinn Themed Ride


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 1, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Every CC Ride is a Schwinn Themed Ride




_*Jealousy will get you nowhere @fordmike65  .. A lot of Schwinn bicycles **&** their owners *coincidentally* do show up any given month @ the **CYCLONE COASTER** vintage bicycle rides the first Sunday every month .. but that's only because people seem to like riding their Schwinn bicycles .. so step up @fordmike65 *_

*Ridden not Hidden .. Frank  *


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2020)

Ride 'em all!
I dig different theme rides for variety.
Enjoy All the bicycles, that show up every 1ST Sunday, of every month, for as long as possible.


----------



## sarmisluters (Oct 3, 2020)

Please mask up [emoji41] 
That’s all folks !


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 3, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Ugh....I was looking forward to this, til I realized I had already committed to a Shoebox Round-up on the same day! I thought it was on Sat, but turns out it's on Sunday. If I don't get my car done in time I'll be at the ride for sure. The round-up is in the LBC too, so I'll be sure to stop by and check it out.
> 
> View attachment 1275679


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2020)

Tags @John @New Mexico Brant @OC54 @OC_Rolling_Art @fordmike65 @Fltwd57 @mrg @Freqman1 @DonChristie @Ak40 @TWBikesnstripes @Rusty72 @Rust_Trader @tryder @fat tire trader @Balloonoob @Balloonatic @birdzgarage @kevin x @63caddy @Daytonman @brann.ty@verizon.net @azbug-i @higgens @old hotrod @cyclingday @lounging @saladshooter @hoofhearted @SKPC @bobcycles @Tikibar @Krakatoa @markivpedalpusher @Oilit @Archie Sturmer @badbob @RUDY CONTRATTI @stezell @bentwoody66 @Kickstand3 @John G04 @Sorryididnttagu
Bring 'em out; Let's Ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Tags @John @New Mexico Brant @OC54 @OC_Rolling_Art @fordmike65 @Fltwd57 @mrg @Freqman1 @DonChristie @Ak40 @TWBikesnstripes @Rusty72 @Rust_Trader @tryder @fat tire trader @Balloonoob @Balloonatic @birdzgarage @kevin x @63caddy @Daytonman @brann.ty@verizon.net @azbug-i @higgens @old hotrod @cyclingday @lounging @saladshooter @hoofhearted @SKPC @bobcycles @Tikibar @Krakatoa @markivpedalpusher @Oilit @Archie Sturmer @badbob @RUDY CONTRATTI @stezell @bentwoody66 @Kickstand3 @John G04 @Sorryididnttagu
> Bring 'em out; Let's Ride!
> View attachment 1277781



I'd have love to been out for this one but I'm 7600 miles away! Hope you all have a good one. V/r Shawn


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 4, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Tags @John @New Mexico Brant @OC54 @OC_Rolling_Art @fordmike65 @Fltwd57 @mrg @Freqman1 @DonChristie @Ak40 @TWBikesnstripes @Rusty72 @Rust_Trader @tryder @fat tire trader @Balloonoob @Balloonatic @birdzgarage @kevin x @63caddy @Daytonman @brann.ty@verizon.net @azbug-i @higgens @old hotrod @cyclingday @lounging @saladshooter @hoofhearted @SKPC @bobcycles @Tikibar @Krakatoa @markivpedalpusher @Oilit @Archie Sturmer @badbob @RUDY CONTRATTI @stezell @bentwoody66 @Kickstand3 @John G04 @Sorryididnttagu
> Bring 'em out; Let's Ride!
> View attachment 1277781



I it's okay, can't make this one anyway.... LoL


----------



## John G04 (Oct 4, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Tags @John @New Mexico Brant @OC54 @OC_Rolling_Art @fordmike65 @Fltwd57 @mrg @Freqman1 @DonChristie @Ak40 @TWBikesnstripes @Rusty72 @Rust_Trader @tryder @fat tire trader @Balloonoob @Balloonatic @birdzgarage @kevin x @63caddy @Daytonman @brann.ty@verizon.net @azbug-i @higgens @old hotrod @cyclingday @lounging @saladshooter @hoofhearted @SKPC @bobcycles @Tikibar @Krakatoa @markivpedalpusher @Oilit @Archie Sturmer @badbob @RUDY CONTRATTI @stezell @bentwoody66 @Kickstand3 @John G04 @Sorryididnttagu
> Bring 'em out; Let's Ride!
> View attachment 1277781




I’ll make it out one day, hopefully this summer


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> HUFFMAN Hoedown, to gather 'round @fordmike65 's amazing Roadmaster!



He made it!
Along with some other awesome bikes, riders brought out to ride.































My front tire blew out, right at the start of the ride, so a quick call to not have to fix it road-side, @Cory and his awesome van, saves the Day!
Thanks for the ride.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 4, 2020)

Huff’n & Puff’n all the way!


----------



## mrg (Oct 4, 2020)

Good turnout for a fun ride in the LB! took a last ride on the 59 Wasp before posting it in the FS section and of course I was dog sitting again!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 4, 2020)

as allways ,thanks for all the nice pictures   from bicycle


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2020)

So the Shoebox decided it didn't want to go to the show, so I took the Roadmaster to ride with a couple other Huffys.


----------

